# HOW EVERY PIRANHA DESERVES TO BE TREATED



## jelevy (Sep 12, 2004)

ALLRIGHT,
So if you're gonna keep a piranha in captivity, you might as well treat him well. There's a lot of talk about tank backgrounds here, but everybody sorta just beats around the bush. Let's face it. We know what our piranha wants, so let's give it to him. I finally figured it out, so check out my new tank background and the happiest cariba in captivity!
-Jim


----------



## juiced (Jul 26, 2004)

very nice. your caribe has good taste!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sweet


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Nice Backround u got there.......if i was a Piranha Living in that Tank i wouldnt Sleep, and i would Be "hiding" behind something all day :laugh:


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

now if you see he starting to swimming funny don't worry about him being sick, it's just hard to swim with a chubby!


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

get er done


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam nice background


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh to be a teenager again!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very Natural !


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

what a virtue to know what cool is like.......


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Happy Happy Ps.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

nice bet they are happy all day


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

Nice backround - i didnt even notice the caribe and the 2 blk skirt tetras until i Looked at this thread the second time.

i was like wtf when did those fish get there? they mustv been hiding the first time i saw the Pic


----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice background but what a tease you coulda put some topless shots up(for the p's of course)


----------



## jelevy (Sep 12, 2004)

Na man,
I gotta keep it PG rated I have visitors in my apartment i don't wanna scare them off.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

nice


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

very nice


----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

I would think the p's would scare more people than the boobies will lol


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

nice looking tank could live in there myself!!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

very nice!
one lucky cariba!


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

You mean how every piranha owner deserves to be treated. Lets face it you didn't put that background up for your fish did you?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice background, I can actually see your red belly smiling :laugh:


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

That is sweets


----------



## lbj23 (Jun 20, 2004)

hahahahahaha good stuff man!


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

very nice.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet. This sure would help your Ps in breeding.









Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

should have used playboy, nice classy titas

everyone would be trippin on the rana to notice


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice


----------



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

haha nice one :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

DaBreeZe said:


> Nice backround - i didnt even notice the caribe and the 2 blk skirt tetras until i Looked at this thread the second time.
> 
> i was like wtf when did those fish get there? they mustv been hiding the first time i saw the Pic










i dident notice them either


----------



## CranialUnsanity (Oct 19, 2004)

What if you P's a girl..... you prolly just turned her into a lesbian


----------

